# Good Luck Old timer



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Good luck for panel today hun, although i'm sure you wont need it  

      

pam xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

OT

kj x


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi Ladies
Thanks for the good wishes and support, you are all amazing.

The panel of 12 have said:

YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES


All my nerves had gone by the time we got there and we met the Chair while our SW was in the loo.  She was lovely and made us feel relaxed.  Our SW went in 5mins early and was there for 15 minutes before we went in.  We were asked how we found the process, how we would cope with a child screaming and swearing at us, how DH would feel part of the family as he would be working all day and how I would deal with any rejection of a child in the early day/weeks/months.

They all loved our Family Book which I had spent hours doing and our portfolio.

Our SW came out 5 minutes after we left the room with a big grin on her face, all had said yes and she was really pleased with how well we had answered the questions and dealt with everything.

Now we just have to wait until Wednesday afternoon for the final decision but so far so good.

Love
OT x


----------



## Misty C (Mar 1, 2006)

Great news OT, so pleased for you and DH!     

Love 
Misty C
xxx


----------



## naoise (Feb 17, 2005)

Well done Old Timer and DH glad everything went so well.

Keli


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

woo hoo great news OT  well done you
its a great feeling 

kj x


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Congratulations OT!!

love
Andrea
x


----------



## sundog (Jun 21, 2007)

Well done OT, celebrations tonight!!!


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Congratulations hun, i knew you'd do it  

pam xx


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Well done Old Timer and dh! Congratulations and best wishes
from us old timers!!!

Ever and jnr xxx


----------



## Charliegirl (Apr 9, 2004)

Congratulations from me too!

I remember that feeling so well and it really is amazing!

Hope your wait is a short one!

Charlie. x


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Congratulations OT!  Wonderful news 

Laine


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Fantastic news OT I am delighted for you
Love JD xx


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

Well done you... fanastic news!!!  
Carole xx


----------



## TraceyH (Apr 14, 2004)

Congratulations OT.  Well done.

Tracey x


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

Congratulations OT and DH,
I hope you had a wonderful time celebrating and that your wait is short!
Viva
XXX


----------



## Lynnm (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi OT

Just read your news - truly fabby!!!    

Looking forward to hearing all about your future matchings  

Lynn xx


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Thanks everyone for the lovely messages, made me cry!

It all seems a bit surreal at the moment but I know we went there and didn't dream it - couldn't have dreamt the questions they asked DH.

Love
OT x


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Had the official letter today.

Apparently the DM within our LA usually makes comments about the approval but he made no comments on ours and our SW said this is really good, said we should see this as a very positive thing and encouraging.

OTx


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Congratulations on getting the rubber stamp OT.

Hope you soon get a positive match too.

Cindy


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Fantastic news OT- it means so much when it gets that "stamp" and no comments made! 

Let hope its not long now!

xxx


----------

